# Cantilever room



## figaro (Dec 3, 2012)

Customer wants to extend one side of their 12' wide kitchen out either 2' or 4'. It is a 2 story home with a walk-out basement below the kitchen. I want to just bump out the kitchen, not the bedroom above or the room below. I would just put a shed type roof on the bump out. My question is: can I cantilever out either 2' or 4' with floor joists? They have existing 2x10 joists and I could remove sheetrock in room below and tie back in (is it 2x or 3x of cantilever?). Maybe joists on 12" centers? We do A LOT of remodeling but seldom get into structual changes.

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Contact an Engineer & have him draw it up & calc it out.

It will be money well spent...:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

This is not a subject that should be hashed out on an internet forum. Do as Griz says and get an engineer to evaluate the situation and draw up a plan. You'll probably need it for the permit anyway.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Do what griz said. You may be able to do a 2' but a 4'??? Nooooo


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Yes you can do it at two feet, but you need the stamp. Do what Griz says. An engineered drawing won't cost much for something like that anyway.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You could get 16' with the right plan..


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Finehomebuilding issue 218 April/May 2011 
"Structural solutions for small bumpouts" by Debra Judge Silber has the exact scenario you just described. Pretty good 4 page article with several different bump-out types explained and a drawing of your situation.

Still will need an engineer to size things but will give you a good picture of how things are put together.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You could get 16' with the right plan..


a 16' cantilever? Man, that's some big steel.:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Definitely get an engineer, I would think that you are going to need some added steel for a 4' cantilever. And this is something that an engineer will be able to answer.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's an idea


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's an idea
> 
> View attachment 82472


I wonder who they got to stucco that thing.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stucco guy? He was never found


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

skcolo said:


> a 16' cantilever? Man, that's some big steel.:blink:


Thats what she said..


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Some people are just too trusting of engineers


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skcolo said:


> Some people are just too trusting of engineers


The bedrock for that thing is 16000 psi, it was enough strength to carry that cantilevered load. They actually built it over the ground and moved it on rollers to its final resting spot. It has a glass bottom and booties are required.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I wonder what that deck cost...

That thing is awesome.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The bedrock for that thing is 16000 psi, it was enough strength to carry that cantilevered load. They actually built it over the ground and moved it on rollers to its final resting spot. It has a glass bottom and booties are required.


That's one expensive deck for sure and very cool, but didn't they say that the I-35 bridge in Minnesota was safe too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I wonder what that deck cost...
> 
> That thing is awesome.


I would love to say that is an MLW deck that would make for an impressive referral. It's the skywalk over the Grand Canyon


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> *I wonder what that deck cost..*.
> 
> That thing is awesome.



A cool $31m....:whistling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Canyon_Skywalk


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I would love to say that is an MLW deck that would make for an impressive referral. It's the skywalk over the Grand Canyon


Well, that explains it, your tax dollars at work.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's an idea
> 
> View attachment 82472


I saw that built on the History channel it has a glass floor

WAY COOL:clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> A cool $31m....:whistling
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Canyon_Skywalk


:clap::clap:

If someone asked if you were trying to retire on that job, you could answer yes :thumbsup:


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

griz said:


> A cool $31m....:whistling
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Canyon_Skywalk


So let the OP know that for a cool 31m, he can have any cantilever he wants.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hell of a job for that 10% referral guy...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Hell of a job for that 10% referral guy...:whistling:laughing:


:laughing:

"Guys, you dont understand the incentives we are offering...." :jester:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skcolo said:


> Well, that explains it, your tax dollars at work.


Al least it generates revenue, however the government can find a way to make it lose money. But that's a whole nother topic for a different post. But with enough money almost anything can be accomplished. I guarantee he can get his 4' cantilever, it all depends on how bad you want it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Al least it generates revenue, however the government can find a way to make it lose money. But that's a whole nother topic for a different post. But with enough money almost anything can be accomplished. I guarantee he can get his 4' cantilever, it all depends on how bad you want it.



With enough time & a big enough check book....:thumbsup:

I can pretty much make anything happen....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Al least it generates revenue, however the government can find a way to make it lose money. But that's a whole nother topic for a different post. But with enough money almost anything can be accomplished. I guarantee he can get his 4' cantilever, it all depends on how bad you want it.


Exactly


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> With enough time & a big enough check book....:thumbsup:
> 
> I can pretty much make anything happen....:thumbup::laughing:


:thumbsup:


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

There's probably only 5 companies in the whole country that could build that thing, but for $31m, you better believe I'd figure it out. :thumbsup:

How many safety meetings do you suppose they had?


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

When someone asks me how far we can span something, I always tell them that when you open up your wallet, span just jumps right out.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

skcolo said:


> Well, that explains it, your tax dollars at work.


Actually it's not our tax dollars (see below)

Commissioned and owned by the Hualapai Indian tribe (referring to the skywalk. They came up with a good idea to generate some money for the tribe.)


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Rio said:


> Actually it's not our tax dollars (see below)
> 
> Commissioned and owned by the Hualapai Indian tribe (referring to the skywalk. They came up with a good idea to generate some money for the tribe.)


Like I said, capitalism at it's finest. lol :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> and booties are required.


Looks like a great place for booty:whistling


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

figaro said:


> Customer wants to extend one side of their 12' wide kitchen out either 2' or 4'. It is a 2 story home with a walk-out basement below the kitchen. I want to just bump out the kitchen, not the bedroom above or the room below. I would just put a shed type roof on the bump out. My question is: can I cantilever out either 2' or 4' with floor joists? They have existing 2x10 joists and I could remove sheetrock in room below and tie back in (is it 2x or 3x of cantilever?). Maybe joists on 12" centers? We do A LOT of remodeling but seldom get into structual changes.
> 
> Thanks


 This can be done prescriptively, check out chapter 502.3 of the IRC 2009. Draw it up and submit to your Building Department for permits.
And generally it is a min. 3:1.

Andy.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

The skywalk was not funded by tax dollars. It is on reservation land, not federal or state land and was mostly funded by a Las Vegas developer.

I found this from Wikipedia on the foundation:

The Skywalk deck was designed for a 100-pound-per-square-foot live load along with code required seismic and wind forces. The foundation can support the equivalent of 71 loaded Boeing 747 aircraft or an 8.0 magnitude earthquake within 50 miles (80 km).


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> This can be done prescriptively, check out chapter 502.3 of the IRC 2009. Draw it up and submit to your Building Department for permits.
> And generally it is a min. 3:1.
> 
> Andy.


Hey Andy just or my own reference, where is that in the CRC?


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Its owned by the Tribe.... and I would be pissed if it were made by the Gov... Revenue is earned, govt is not supposed to earn. But ah... for another day.


----------

